# id my fish please....



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

ok...im new to this ..i was given a bunch of fish from a school fete and one of them seem to be a baby malawi which went on to kill all the other fish one by one.... and now he is getting bigger and bigger...and outgrowing the small tank.

thing is i cant bring myself to flush him and have got quite attached to the little fella....

so i was going to get a much bigger tank such as a 4ft by1ft by 1ft tank that would be able to give him some room to live...

also i would like to give him some friends...ie same species

but before i can go into all of that i need to identify what kind of malawi he is and wether he is indeed a male even ??

any help would be great ...thanks.

see attached photo


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

****...i dont know why this photo wont come up??


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well...I'm not even sure that it's Malawi...very hard to tell from that backwards angle. Can you take one from the side, so we can see the head properly?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah he does have a funny head......maybe he is some halfbreed 

please tell me what u think


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Tilapia sp.?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks for the tip.. i looked up that type and found a photo of a young Buttikoferis which seems to match mine quite well.

also this explains the aggresion.....and now i know this one will just grow to be massive....deffinitely time for a new tank.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

or a nile?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It's not a baby butti, but I'm not sure exactly what it is.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Coud be a Tilapia species but I agree its definately not a butti. I doubt that is a nile Tilapia either.

Not sure what it is, but if it is some kind of juvie Tilapia, there often not too easy to identify until a little older.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

oooooh....i love the suspense.....whatever he is he is going to get first class tlc.....thinking how he survived the school fete "grab a fish " fiasco ...and then the whole platic pool was tipped onto the grass for the fish to die...so i just went up and tried to save a few....i think i am a passive buhddist ......and he got saved......HBO could make this into a mini series. 8)


----------



## smog (Mar 1, 2005)

Based on where you got him, a school, I doubt he is anything rare. 
The pic gives some good clues like the rings on the tail. 
I would bet he's a Oreochromis niloticus, Nile talapia.


----------

